# WANTED Dwarf Hamster



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi I'm looking for a winter white or unusual colour campbells dwarf hamster. I live in Morecambe and would be willing to travel up to 40 ish miles for one. I don't mind rehoming as long as its not too old. 
If anybody knows of any?!

Thanks


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi

These should be of help to you:

List of Hamster Breeders in the northern area

This person breeds winter whites :

Hamster Breeders Cheshire Roborovski and Winter White dwarf Russian hamsters

Wellington Hamstery, Tufftyfluff and Bourne Valley hamsters do dwarf breeds. Not sure how far from you they are, but you could arrange to collect at a hamster show, or do what I did and use a pet courier to collect them for you.

I'm also after a Campbell and a winter white, I'm on a breeders forum, I'd suggest you try them as their lovely and helpful. Hope that helps you


----------



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks a lot I'll have a look :smile5:


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

No problem

If you want a pedigree purebred Campbell's or Winter White you will have to find a breeder. You won't get either of these in most pet shops, freedads or anywhere else. Especially if your looking for the more unusual colours like, blue, black, lilac fawn, platinum etc.

Here's a link for you with the different coat and colour type for Cambells: (there's WW on the link too)

Campbell's Russian Hamster


----------



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

I keep trying to tell myself there's no rush. It's only been a week since I lost my robo, so feel bad looking so soon. Though the more unusual ones I see on the Internet, the more I want one!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Don't feel bad. Your little robo will be glad to know another little hamster is going to get the same wonderful life as he had with you. I've had over 50 in the last 20 years, only been without one for a night, between loosing one and getting another. I missed and grieved for each and every one, my next ones weren't "replacements", the reason I got another so quickly was because I can't imagine life without a hamster! If you are feeling guilt of replacing them, the best thing to overcome it is to get another one when your current one is getting on. That way, when one passes, you still have one who needs looking after, who arrived whilst the other was still around, so it can't be a replacement can it?!

I know what you mean about the colours, I'd love to have space for as many as possible, but when I get my next 2 I'll be up to my limit of 8. I want a black Campbell's, though I'd love a blue one too. Next time maybe!


----------



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

I had 2 but they didn't get on so were living seperately. The other died before xmas. Was a bit weird though cos titch was still running in wheel the night before I lost him and didn't really look old til a couple of weeks ago. I've got 2 empty cages so I know I won't just get 1! :smile5:


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Most dwarf hamsters will not live together no matter what the pet shop staff try to tell you. Even litter mates usually fall out and need splitting once they reach sexual maturity at about 4-6 months and the hormones kick in. It is extremely difficult to get two to co exist in harmony. If they do fight, they can seriously injure and even kill each other extremely quickly. Much better and less stressful both for owner and hammies to live alone safely.

Yes, they can be like that. Some don't go to look old unless their ill, which is when it comes as a shock. I have found most seem to appear fine,if not better than normal, then go suddenly. The candle always burns brightest just before it goes out.

If you have 2 cages you could easily get 2, after all if you have to travel or pay a lot to get them, you might as well make it worthwhile!:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

Yea any excuse to get more than 1! I just won't tell the hubby


----------

